# Helling a boxer



## Joao Freitas (May 31, 2012)

Hello, I have a boxer prepared for mondioring, but like all boxers , the concentration index is very low, does anyone have techniques that can help me?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Have you made a list of his sins? That's usually a good starting point when damning someone or something to hell. 

Ah just teasing you.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Joao Freitas said:


> Hello, I have a boxer prepared for mondioring, but like all boxers , the concentration index is very low, does anyone have techniques that can help me?


What does he do?


----------



## Joao Freitas (May 31, 2012)

Sorry for my bad english.. It works well, and i have total control on it, but I like if he made progress more psa style, always with eyes fixed on me. Because it is too distracted and suspicious and sometimes deviates a bit from me. So later i gonna put a video for you to see.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

"like all boxers" ...????

yes, i suggest you focus on focus rather than all bitework while waving the modio toys, and stop thinking he "is prepared" 

1. is this the dog "in the elastic" video clip?
2. which of the three people in that video owns the dog ?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

just in case .....

if you are the same person that was working with the mali pup, learn what markers really mean and get your timing better, and stop mixing it up with leash jerking when you want attention like you were doing with the flexi lead.

in that video, you were mostly just showing treats and feeding rather than using a lure and marking correct behavior with a food reinforcer


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joao Freitas said:


> Sorry for my bad english.. It works well, and i have total control on it, but I like if he made progress more psa style, always with eyes fixed on me. Because it is too distracted and suspicious and sometimes deviates a bit from me. So later i gonna put a video for you to see.


Your english is fine, it's easy to read and understand. I look forward to seeing your video.


----------



## Joao Freitas (May 31, 2012)

rick smith said:


> "like all boxers" ...????
> 
> yes, i suggest you focus on focus rather than all bitework while waving the modio toys, and stop thinking he "is prepared"
> 
> ...


When i say all boxers means the type of dog. Like Buldogs and others with similar heads. And when i say prepared means preparation i dont no how to say. im doing to be prepared, sorry. yes is the dog in the elastic , in that video is my wife with the purple shirt, but now im doing all with him, because she have a mali. Im not in the video,


----------



## Joao Freitas (May 31, 2012)

rick smith said:


> just in case .....
> 
> if you are the same person that was working with the mali pup, learn what markers really mean and get your timing better, and stop mixing it up with leash jerking when you want attention like you were doing with the flexi lead.
> 
> in that video, you were mostly just showing treats and feeding rather than using a lure and marking correct behavior with a food reinforcer


Is my wife, we are noobies, and thanks for all help.  Next week i go put some videos of us working our dogs.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Joao ...
re: "Is my wife, we are noobies, and thanks for all help. Next week i go put some videos of us working our dogs."

anyone can learn from watching others  
- i believe we are all noobies and should never stop learning 
- when you think you are no longer a noobie you can't and won't learn anymore 

- i'm sure you understand timing .... if you get good timing doing easy stuff the hard stuff is MUCH easier to train !

so, do you understand what i was trying to show when i made that comment ?

- i am trying to help, so don't read my comments as bad things you are doing, just how you might be able to do training better...for you or your wife ;-)

last.....both dogs i saw look like they are very quick learners


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Michael Ellis heeling and marker videos and then layering over corrections first verbally then physical watch his vids the guy is exceptional at making things easy to understand.


----------

